# Petit problème de compilation sous X11



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Hello

Depuis que j'ai réinstallé "proprement" XFree, j'arrive plus à compiler des ficheirs sources que j'ai téléchargé depuis internet... j'en suis réduit à employé la command apt-get pour installer quelque chose de neuf sur mon compioutre, et c'est assez embêtant...

Voilà ce que le terminal me marque lors d'une compile quelquonque 
	
	



```

```
 
Et c'est toujours suivi par 
	
	



```

```

et après ca retourne au 
	
	



```

```

Les développer tools sont bien installées... je comprends pas...


a+


----------



## Einbert (31 Mai 2002)

Tu as lesquels de DevTools d'installer ?? Ceux d'avril ??
Tu pourrais donner un exemple de ce que tu aimerais compiler ?? Et tu as bien effectuer un ./configure avant de lancer make ?? 
Et tu entends quoi par _installation propre_ ?

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Ecuse-moi si je n'ai pas été très clair...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le developper Tools sont ceux (celles?) d'avril (et ca marche parfaitement). Sinon, j'ai bien effectué ./configure avant. Mais apparemment, le problème vient du fait que le script ne reconnait pas le système (host)... j'ai essayé de faire ./configure --host=POWERPC, X11, X, etc, mais ca n'a rien donné... malheureusement.
J'ai aussi essayé avec WindowMaker, mais ca marche pas non plus...


----------



## Einbert (31 Mai 2002)

Et si tu fais installer par windowmaker par fink, ca ne fonctionne pas ?? Et comme parametre pour host, il faut mettre l
_localhost_





++


----------

